# Prong collar types, reason for the chain?



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Is there a reason that the martingale part of a prong collar needs to be chain? It's kind of noisy and not smooth and I was thinking how neat it would be to have a prong collar with a nylon martingale section. I cannot find this type of prong collar to buy, so I was thinking of taking my prong collar apart and my nylon martingale and combining them to get the result I mentioned. Cons to this?

Here is the closest thing I could find:
Prong


----------



## JnK (Feb 21, 2017)

Some can be found here: Ray Allen - Pinch Collars
Hope that helps. I'll let others chine in on how well they work as I've only used the ones with chains.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We've had ours from this company for over 5 years, still in great condition. With the nylon collar, the back up is built in. 

http://lolalimited.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/secretpower-300x300.jpg


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Good question!
Sometimes fitting is the biggest issues people have with prong collars. 
Some people have them on too loose it can be dangerous and not as effective in training. A common mistake which leads to misuse and it becoming noneffective. In fact, a fair amount of GSD owners that bring their dogs in for grooming, daycare, boarding, will keep their GSD's prong collars on 24/7. Of course, I remove it for their stay. They also have it way too loose on their dogs, which is probably good if they are going to have it on 24/7. 

Some fairly good examples of proper vs non-proper fitting: (hopefully you can see the images, not sure if they worked!)










and










But if the fitting isn't the issue here perhaps you may like a plastic prong collar. I find them just as effective on my dog as the Herm Sprenger, and she is even a LH GSD. 

I have both of these types. One has smaller prongs the other is bigger. Both plastic, both work similarly. 
https://www.amazon.com/StarMark-Training-Collar-Large-Black/dp/B000A6BD5K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1489606591&sr=8-1&keywords=plastic+prong+collar

https://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Dog-Command-Collar-Large/dp/B00KCKUGI4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1489606591&sr=8-3&keywords=plastic+prong+collar

But again, if they are not fitted correctly, they will not be effective. 
I know someone who is all against prong collars, e-collars, etc. She is a "positive only" dog trainer. She even ended up getting the command collar for a dog when her ways were not working with him. She thought it was more "humane" than the Herm Sprenger collars. LOL
Essentially they are all work, are all humane, are all effective when they are used correctly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They exist. Herm Sprenger's

Hallmark K9 - Dog Training Collars


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

VTGirlT said:


> Good question!
> Sometimes fitting is the biggest issues people have with prong collars


I actually have those pics saved on my phone, PC and uploaded to facebook  it's not a fitting issue, I think I'm just more sensitive to the noise it makes, it's a little annoying. Same reason I don't use choker chains, either. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> They exist. Herm Sprenger's
> 
> Hallmark K9 - Dog Training Collars


The two styles similar to what I am talking about do not have the proper martingale effect, not exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Dracovich said:


> I actually have those pics saved on my phone, PC and uploaded to facebook  it's not a fitting issue, I think I'm just more sensitive to the noise it makes, it's a little annoying. Same reason I don't use choker chains, either. Thank you for your advice!



Oh okay! Well, perhaps one of the plastic type prongs could be worth a good go! They don't make any noise.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

VTGirlT said:


> Good question!
> Sometimes fitting is the biggest issues people have with prong collars.
> Some people have them on too loose it can be dangerous and not as effective in training. A common mistake which leads to misuse and it becoming noneffective. In fact, a fair amount of GSD owners that bring their dogs in for grooming, daycare, boarding, will keep their GSD's prong collars on 24/7. Of course, I remove it for their stay. They also have it way too loose on their dogs, which is probably good if they are going to have it on 24/7.
> 
> ...


I am glad you posted the pictures. So, when buying one, you measure at the point you indicated. The collar should be placed on the dog as a letter "P" while he is facing you - is this correct? Secondly, are they put on and taken off by squeezing and removing a link? If you tried to pull it over the head, it would be too big of a collar. Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

maxtmill said:


> I am glad you posted the pictures. So, when buying one, you measure at the point you indicated. The collar should be placed on the dog as a letter "P" while he is facing you - is this correct? Secondly, are they put on and taken off by squeezing and removing a link? If you tried to pull it over the head, it would be too big of a collar. Thanks.



Buy a 3.25 mm for a German Shepherd. No measurement. It comes with a certain amount of links. If you need more links, you buy more. But I doubt you will. Yes, you put it on by detaching a link. I pick on in the middle.

The "P" thing is for a choke collar, not a prong.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

maxtmill said:


> I am glad you posted the pictures. So, when buying one, you measure at the point you indicated. The collar should be placed on the dog as a letter "P" while he is facing you - is this correct? Secondly, are they put on and taken off by squeezing and removing a link? If you tried to pull it over the head, it would be too big of a collar. Thanks.


Well if you're going to buy one, it's fine buying one that might be a bit too big, as you can remove links so that they fit to your dogs neck snug, you will just end up with some extras. And yes to remove it, you undo a link from the other. You should not be able to pull over the dogs head. Hope that helps


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I just ordered my collar! Ok, now will someone tell me simply how to use it to give a correction? I will be using it during walks if my dog shows too much interest in other (loose) dogs.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

The nylon will eventually wear out due to friction sliding through the loops. If you're good at DIY that's not a problem.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

maxtmill said:


> I just ordered my collar! Ok, now will someone tell me simply how to use it to give a correction? I will be using it during walks if my dog shows too much interest in other (loose) dogs.


"Letting the dog be in control of the pressure, knowing how to turn it off."
I usually agree with most of what Tyler Muto does, not all but this video goes into how to introduce properly, corrections are so minimal because of proper fitting and using the prong correctly. (this is the second portion, the first one is about fitting, etc. You might as well watch both!)


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

islanddog said:


> The nylon will eventually wear out due to friction sliding through the loops. If you're good at DIY that's not a problem.


True, but at this point he doesn't need many, if any, corrections. However, it would be used on my future dogs so perhaps I should find a better solution. Maybe some this wire cable like in cable tie outs without the rubber? I'll have to brainstorm and visit Home Depot. I'd like to think I am decent at DIY, I prefer making my own metal gear because of the price and materials are usually cheaper. have the material for about 10 fur saver collars for half the price of one fur saver!


----------

